

Air jet manipulation of Ping Pong in 3D. By U of Illinois - est
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhMCCOHFmM

======
rudyfink
The more catchy title at Hack-a-Day was "robot will hand you your ass at beer
pong."

That said this video is worth watching. Think of it like a positioning arm for
spherical (ping pong ball, orange, onion) or ellipsoid shapes (water bottle).
The device maneuvers objects through mazes and can handle stacked objects (two
spheres in the same column of air).

IEEE Spectrum article on the device if you want to know more
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/robotics/robotics-
software/aut...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/blog/robotics/robotics-
software/automaton/robo-air-blower-makes-ping-pong-balls-defy-gravity)

